# Low Maintence Terraphyte Tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like your tank the plants look like they love it.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love those plants on top. Shame I could never try that with my cats.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tanks and Cats*



GreenBliss said:


> I love those plants on top. Shame I could never try that with my cats.


Hello Green...

We've got eight indoor cats and they've never bothered the tank, that I know. Something about these particular plants that discourages curiosity.

B


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

What kind of filtration are you using?


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

what plants do you have under the above water plants?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

I would love to convert to this, but I'm worried my plants underneath wouldn't do well, and my tank isn't in a place it gets sunlight.... It's a great idea though, and I do currently have pothos that seems to be doing well emmersed. The roots are growing fairly quickly. So I imagine it's doing something!


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Its not great for aquatic plants tbh as the terrestrial ones will suck up all the nutrients from the water column. You either need to dose ferts like there's no tomorrow or stick to heavy root feeders.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

daffyfish said:


> What kind of filtration are you using?


The plants are the filtration.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Low Maintenance Tank*

The tank requires no mechanical filtration, just needs a couple of gallons of water replaced every week due to evaporation.

I've converted my other tanks over to this system, but have left a couple of small HOBs working during the hours at night when the land plants slow their filtering process. 

As for the aquatic plants, they're mostly low light or shade, so they're really unaffected by the land plants.

Water changes used to be 125 gallons per week for the tanks. Now, I change out roughly 5 gallons to service the HOBs. Maintenance now includes misting the plants with a liquid fert and trimming. The Chinese Evergreen thrive in the nutrient rich water.

B


----------

